# Ich glaub mich tritt ein Pferd



## Mausoline (5. Juli 2014)

Kaum zu glauben, meine alte Heimat - die spinnen, Idioten     

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails


----------



## Feuerpferdle (6. Juli 2014)

Und dabei sind wir hier im Nordschwarzwald ganz friedlich unterwegs und erleben immer wieder nette und auch lustige Begegnungen mit Wanderern, Gassigängern und und und... Ein friedliches und rücksichtsvolles Miteinander - und nicht die 2-Meter-Regel und all den anderen Mist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandra07 (6. Juli 2014)

Hi,

als Motorradfahrer sind wir dort auch an diversen Gasthäusern abgewiesen worden, seitdem meiden wir den Schwarzwald.
Und da sie uns als Mountainbiker ja scheinbar auch nicht wollen, fahren wir halt woanders hin. Gibt auch noch andere schöne Gegenden in Deutschland, wo wir bis jetzt mit Motorrad oder mit Mountainbike immer freundlich empfangen worden sind.

Gruß
Sandra


----------



## Hofbiker (6. Juli 2014)

Ja, ja die lieben Schwaben aus Bad Wildbad. Sie tun alles damit Sie ihre Austerbende Klientel der alten Kurgäste  erhalten können.
mir wollet nur des beschte für unsere Gäschte!


----------



## Mausoline (6. Juli 2014)

Du kennscht di aus  aber ob die Alte über die Stämm nieberkrebsle kennet, oweh oweh


----------



## Hofbiker (6. Juli 2014)

Waisch i hen fascht 12 Jahr in Nagold für an grosa Lada geschafft.


----------



## Mausoline (6. Juli 2014)

jo dann waisch jo was en Wildbad gloffa isch


----------



## Hofbiker (7. Juli 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> jo dann waisch jo was en Wildbad gloffa isch


ICh bin mir nich 100% sicher aber _*"gloffa"* _des isch auf Deutsch davon oder weggegangen


----------



## Bettina (7. Juli 2014)

Ist eure Tastatur kaputt?


----------



## Hofbiker (7. Juli 2014)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ist eure Tastatur kaputt?


Nein, wir haben nur ein wenig über die Wildbader gelästert!


----------



## Mausoline (7. Juli 2014)

"gloffa" - gelaufen - passiert  auf deutsch: sich entwickelt hat 

aber hier in den "tiefschwarzen" Gegenden gibts noch mehr solcher Beispiele negativer Entwicklung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (7. Juli 2014)

Seht's mal positiv: Das "Problem" ist meist schon etwas älter wird demnächst von selber aussterben 
Bis dahin nervt es leider


----------



## murmel04 (7. Juli 2014)

Scylla, dass doofe ist Unkraut vergeht nicht so schnell und vor allen hat es genügend zeit gehabt sich zu vermehren und zu infizieren


----------



## Nuki (7. Juli 2014)

Ich würde das entspannter sehen. Im letzten Absatz - kann s leider nicht einfügen , steht was von Hindernissen die  biken unattraktiv machen sollen. Vielleicht werden  die ja interessant für Biker ;-)
Außerdem wird es schwierig sein eine "Sperrung" zu finden die für "ältere Wanderer" überwindbar sind und für Mtbker nicht?

Die "biologische" Lösung wird wahrscheinlich nicht statt finden. Da ist zuviel Nachwuchs. Die Stockenten werden ja auch immer jünger


----------



## Mausoline (26. Oktober 2014)

Was bei uns in BaWü so abgeht 

Info vom Thema "DIMB Kampagne "Weg mit der 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg" gestartet"
aus dem Lokal Forum "Freiburg, Karlsruhe und Schwarzwald"



ciao heiko schrieb:


> Die Begründung zur Ablehnung der 2-Meter-Petition unter der Lupe
> In seiner Begründung zur Ablehnung der Petition gegen die 2-Meter-Regel geht der Petitionsausschuss u.a. auf die folgenden Aspekte ein.
> In der rechtlichen Würdigung wird das Verbot mit einem Interessensausgleich begründet:
> "Aufgrund des Gefährdungspotenzials ist die Regelung des Befahrens erforderlich. Die Regelung wurde im Hinblick auf die Beschränkung des Rechtes auf freie Entfaltung der Persönlichkeit, in Form der Freizeitbeschäftigung gegenüber dem Recht auf Leben und persönliche Unversehrtheit abgewogen und für angemessen beurteilt. Darin besteht der von den Petenten in Zweifel gezogene wichtige Grund i. S.des § 14 Abs. 2 Bundeswaldgesetz."..............
> ...



Die ersten 2 Sätze der Begründung, find ich, sind der Hammer 
Kann ich überhaupt noch ohne schlechtes Gewissen auf mein Bike sitzen


----------



## scylla (27. Oktober 2014)

Die haben einen totalen Knall 
Aber falls es jemanden beruhigt: das ist nicht nur in Baden-Württemberg so. Die Spanier können das auch. Heuer auf Teneriffa wurden wir von einem vorbeifahrenden Forstbeamten auf der Straße angekackt, dass wir uns ja nicht auf einen Trail wagen sollten. Mit ungefähr ähnlicher Begründung. 

Manchmal steht man einfach nur mit offenem Mund da und mag's nicht glauben. Traurig aber wahr. Scheinbar sind wir alle Mörder und Verbrecher, und haben's einfach noch nicht mitgekriegt. Dass man nicht wegen Besitzes eines Mtb (=Mordwaffe) eingebuchtet wird, ist ja fast schon unverantwortlich


----------



## Sladdis-Frau (24. Januar 2015)

Ich selbst bin Jäger und sehe dieses Thema natürlich mehr aus der Sicht der Tiere die in den Wäldern wohnen. Es ist nun so das die Jogger und andere Natursportler keine Ruhezeiten mehr kennen. das Heißt es ist nicht mehr ungewöhnlich das Nachts um vier jemand durch den Wald rennt. Viele Tiere brauchen ihre Ruhegebiete um ihre Jungen groß zu ziehen sich zu Balzen oder zu Jagen. Balzhühner sind zum Teil nicht mal mehr in der Lage auf wegen ihre Kieselsteinchen aufzunehmen die für ihre Verdauung lebenswichtig ist weil auf den Waldwegen mittlerweile zu viel los ist. Gibt man nun alle Wege frei. Werden viele Tiere aussterben weil sie keine Lebensräume mehr besitzen. Dies sollte sich jeder bewusst machen so viel Spaß wir haben aber andre Lebewesen bedeutet es auf Dauer der Tod.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuki (24. Januar 2015)

Dann würde es ja wohl genügen ein Nachfahrverbot einzuführen und nicht den Wald ( außer er hat Wege über 2 Meter breite) quasi ganztags zu sperren


----------



## Sladdis-Frau (24. Januar 2015)

Rehe brauchen wie Kühe Stunden um mehre mal wiederkäuen, sie ziehen sich dazu am Tag in ruhige Gebiete zurück weil sie in dieser Zeit sich möglichst nicht bewegen sollen . Sie fressen hauptsächlich bei Sonnenaufgang und Sonnenuntergang. In der Nacht schlafen sie oder flüchten vor Raubwild zweimal im Jahr paaren sie sich auch in der Nacht. Wenn sie nicht in ruhe wiederkäuen müssen sie sterben. Viele Vogelarten suchen ihre Nistplätze nur in ruhige Zonen damit sie ihre Feinde sofort wahrnehmen können. Es gibt Eulenart die den Menschen extrem scheuen.Auch Marderarten die sich nicht an diese Wesen gewöhnen wollen. Dazu kommt das der Jäger der Krankheiten wie Reute, Tollwut nicht mehr gefahrlos schießen kann wenn man ständig damit rechnen muss das jemand auf den wegen ist. Das ist auch mitunter ein Grund warum gerade im Schwarzwald Wildschweinrotten die sonst aus 8 Tieren bestehen zum Teil aus über 50 Tieren bestehen und selbst mit Treibjagden nicht in Schach gehalten werden können. So eine Rotte macht bis zu 50 km in der Nacht und nicht nur in Waldgebieten ist ihnen so eine mal in der Nacht vor das Auto gelaufen, nicht? Sie würden anders denken. Oder fragen sie mal die Berliner weil die großen  Rotten mittlerweile zu wenig Futter im Wald finden kommen sie schon in die Städte die finden sie nicht mehr süß.


----------



## noocelo (24. Januar 2015)

Sladdis-Frau schrieb:


> Ich selbst bin Jäger und sehe dieses Thema natürlich mehr aus der sicht der Tiere die in den Wäldern wohnen. Es ist nun so das die Jogger und andere Natursportler keine Ruhezeiten mehr kennen. das Heisst es ist nicht mehr ungewöhnlich das Nachts um vier jemand durch den Wald rennt. Viele Tiere brauchen ihre Ruhegebiete um ihre Jungen gross zu ziehen sich zu Balzen oder zu Jagen. Balzhünner sind zum Teil nicht mahl mehr in der lage auf wegen ihre Kieselsteinchen aufzunehmen die für ihre Verdaung lebenswichtig ist weil auf den Waldwegen mittlerweile zu viel los ist. Gibt man nun alle Wege frei. Werden viele Tiere aussterben weil sie keine Lebensräume mehr besitzen. Dies sollte sich jeder bewusst machen so viel Spass wir haben aber ander Lebewesen bedeutet es auf dauer der Tod.


... wir rührend.

ich habe das gefühl, die ach so fürsorgliche jägerschaft stört meine anwesenheit im wald wesentlich mehr als das wild.

wie du weisst, gibt es keine 'öffnungszeiten' für den wald (vgl. § 17 Abs. 1 WaldG) – auch wenn viele jäger/innen das gerne so hätten.

wildtiere gewöhnen sich an menschen. zumindest an die, die sie nicht abknallen. frei laufende (jagd)hunde sind da eher ein problem. und auch dass immer mehr straßen durch die wälder gezogen werden, um effektiver profit aus ihnen zu schlagen ist nicht die schuld von ein paar radfahrern (mal darauf geachtet dass mittlerweile auch stämmchen fast so dünn wie streichhölzer massenhaft abgeholzt werden?!).  ganz abgesehn von den zerstörerischen schneisen der harvester-armeen.


tombrider schrieb:


> Ich kann dieses Geweine um das Wild wirklich nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn es noch Wölfe, Luchse und Bären gäbe, würde das Wild ständig gestört und die Schwächsten würden auf der Strecke bleiben.





dickerbert schrieb:


> Mir geht es vor allem darum, dass andere meinen Sport tolerieren. Im Gegenzug toleriere ich auch das Hobby anderer, zum Beispiel die Jagd.



entspann' dich, statt zu versuchen, das 'aussterben vieler tiere' in einen kausalen zusammenhang mit sportlern zu bringen; das als tipp eines/r waldeigentümers/in.

--
ach, und: es heisst 'Treibjagd', nicht 'Treibjagt'.


----------



## Sladdis-Frau (24. Januar 2015)

noocelo schrieb:


> entspann' dich, statt das 'aussterben vieler tiere' in einen subtil-kausalen zusammenhang mit sportlern zu bringen; das als tipp eines/r waldeigentümers/in.



Ich hoffe nur das du zu den Waldeigentümern gehörst die dem Jäger nicht ständig tausende von Euros im Jahr wegen verursachten Wildschäden abverlangt. Wir haben Jäger die bis zu 35000 Euro im Jahr zahlen müssen wegen Wildscheinschäden. Im Gegensatz der Jäger so gut wie nichts mehr dazuverdient weil Fell wegen Krankheiten nicht mehr gekauft werden Fleischpreise wegen zu großen Mengen im Keller sind.


----------



## beuze1 (25. Januar 2015)

Sladdis-Frau schrieb:


> Ich selbst bin Jäger und sehe dieses Thema natürlich mehr aus der sicht der Tiere die in den Wäldern wohnen. Es ist nun so das die Jogger und andere Natursportler keine Ruhezeiten mehr kennen. das Heisst es ist nicht mehr ungewöhnlich das Nachts um vier jemand durch den Wald rennt. Viele Tiere brauchen ihre Ruhegebiete um ihre Jungen gross zu ziehen sich zu Balzen oder zu Jagen. Balzhünner sind zum Teil nicht mahl mehr in der lage auf wegen ihre Kieselsteinchen aufzunehmen die für ihre Verdaung lebenswichtig ist weil auf den Waldwegen mittlerweile zu viel los ist. Gibt man nun alle Wege frei. Werden viele Tiere aussterben weil sie keine Lebensräume mehr besitzen. Dies sollte sich jeder bewusst machen so viel Spass wir haben aber ander Lebewesen bedeutet es auf dauer der Tod.



Selten einen solchen Schwachsinn gelesen...
Aber Leute, die Tiere-töten als Hobby haben??

.


----------



## Constantius (25. Januar 2015)

Ich verstehe die Argumentation der Jäger meist nicht. Man soll die Tiere nicht stören, damit sie ungestört überleben und sich vermehren. Wenn sie sich aber vermehren, dann werden es zu viele und der Landwirt beklagt Schäden. Daher muss der Jäger die Tiere erschießen. Wenn wir also alle Nachtbiken gehen, vermehren sie die Tiere weniger und der Jäger wird überflüssig.

Ups, jetzt verstehe ich die Argumentation der Jäger - sie  wollen lieber, dass sie die Tiere erschießen können, weil ihnen das - und der ganze Waidmanns-Kult darum - Spaß macht.

Im Übrigen haben wir in Deutschland fast nirgendwo mehr Natur. Fast alles ist vom Menschen geformt. Auch die Lebensweise der Tiere hat sich nicht zuletzt der Jagd wegen verändert  - natürliche Feinde fehlen, die Tiere sind von der Wiese in den Wald und vom Tag in die Nacht geflohen.

Und jetzt sollten ausgerechnet die Jäger Maßstab sein für das, was "natürlich" ist und uns erklären, was richtig ist - das ist nur lachhaft. Denn sie verteidigen mit Pseudoargumenten nur ihr eigenes Hobby.

PS Sehe grade dass ich versehentlich bei den Ladies gelandet bin, sorry, bin schon weg


----------



## Derivator22 (25. Januar 2015)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Selten einen solchen Schwachsinn gelesen...
> Aber Leute, die Tiere-töten als Hobby haben??
> 
> .



Denke, Dein "Kompliment" kann er ohne bedenken erwidern...

Losgelöst dessen:

Ich wohne nahe einem sehr großen Waldgebiet und ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass sich hier Wildtiere überhaupt noch stressfrei "wohlfühlen" können.
Aufgrund flexibler Arbeitszeiten und dem Bedürfnis nach Sport, Erholung usw. wird der Wald nicht mehr nur genutzt, sondern quasi missbraucht.
Neben den 24/7 aktiven Radlern, Wanderern, Joggern, Reitern, Walkern, Gassigängern usw., gehen natürlich auch noch die Forstarbeiter ihrer Arbeit nach sowie die Massen an Privatleuten, die für ihren Kamin Holz "machen".
Nachts treffen sich die Nordic-Walker mit ihren Kopflampen oder die Biker, die nach der Spätschicht nochmal biken wollen und die mit gefühlten 10Mio LUX den Wald ordentlich erhellen.

Viele Radler (ja, viele! nicht wenige!) fahren dort, wo SIE wollen. Wer letztendlich mal wieder einen neuen "Trail" verursacht hat und ob dieser genehmigt ist, danach fragt keiner. Sie alle nutzen die Wege kreuz und quer durch den Wald (und damit meine ich alle Waldbenutzer). Wo hier noch Tiere ungestört leben wollen, ist mir fraglich...

Ich selbst bin weder Jäger noch Waldbesitzer und gehe auch im Wald biken und joggen, allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass die Art&Weise, wie ich es tue, sich um Längen besser verträgt mit den Bedürfnissen der "originären Waldnutzer".

Wer die Mär tatsächlich glaubt, dass das Befahren des Waldes mit dem Rad für Flora und Fauna unschädlich ist, der hat sich viele, viele Trails noch nicht angeschaut (und ich spreche nicht von denen, wo die Jungs mit Axt, Säge und Spaten ihre Spaßstrecken kreieren...).

Für mich ist die Diskussion ein Anzeichen, wie der Hedonismus/ Egoismus in unserer Gesellschaft immer stärkere Betonung findet...
Ich will, ich will, ich will....

Wer immer und alles will, soll sich einen gescheiten Job suchen und ein nettes Ferienhäuschen inkl. paar km² Wald. Dann kann er machen, was er will.
Alle anderen schaffen es ja auch, problemfrei und ordnungsgemäß den Wald zu nutzen.


----------



## Sladdis-Frau (25. Januar 2015)

*Danke Derivator22*

Du sprichst mir aus dem  Herzen, genau dieses wollte ich übermitteln. Respektieren das es auch andere Lebewesen gibt die nicht zum Spaß dort leben sondern zum überleben.
Wir lassen schließlich auch nicht jeden Nager und Insekt in unsere Wohnung und sagen du willst nur Spaß bei mir und ich gewöhne mich schon an dich.
Jedes mal wenn ein Eichelhäher im Wald einen Mahnruf abgibt, weis ich auch hier störe ich.

Jeder Jäger weis wenn ich die Lebensräume nicht schütze und erhalte, habe ich keine Artenvielfalt mehr im Revier, Jäger ist zwar auch gezwungen zu erlegen um Arten zu erhalten. Und bei uns gibt es auch welche die nur zum töten durch den Wald laufen, die meisten kennen jedes Reh bei Namen. Wissen bei jeder Fähe wie viel Welpen sie hat und ob die Leitbache gesund ist oder gerade Paarungsbereit.


----------



## Derivator22 (25. Januar 2015)

Zumal die meisten Menschen gar nicht wissen, welcher Fülle an Regularien Jäger/ Jagdpächter unterliegen... und vor allem: was ein unglaublich kostspieliges "Hobby" das sein kann.
Alleine die Tatsache würde mir schon derart die Lust darauf nehmen, dass ich niemals Jäger werden wollte!
In ganz Deutschland gibt es gerade einmal ~350.000 Jagdscheininhaber (~0,4% der Bevölkerung).


----------



## Nuki (25. Januar 2015)

Sladdis-Frau schrieb:


> *Danke Derivator22*
> 
> Du sprichst mir aus dem  Herzen, genau dieses wollte ich übermitteln. Respektiren das es auch andere Lebewesen gibt die nicht zum Spass dort leben sondern zum überleben.
> Wir lassen schlieslich auch nicht jeden Nager und Insekt in unsere Wohnung und sagen du willst nur Spass bei mir und ich gewöne mich schon an dich.
> ...




Ich stelle jetzt einfach einmal die These auf, dass man als Jäger der deutschen Sprache nicht unbedingt mächtig sein muss. 
Sorry soviel of topic musste jetzt einfach sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (25. Januar 2015)

Vor einigen Wochen habe ich eine kleine Runde gedreht, auf erlaubten Waldwegen, bis zur Dämmerung. Diese Strecke wird auch von vielen Spaziergängern, Wanderern und Joggern benutzt, auch an diesem Tag, und entsprechendes Wild hab ich dort sehr sehr selten mal gesehen. An diesem Tag fielen mir gleich viele Autos am Wegesrand auf und im Waldstück daneben konnte man verteilt Männer stehen sehen. Eine Jagd oder ähnliches war nicht angekündigt. 1/4 Stunde später rannten 2 Rehe in hohem Tempo, ca. 100m entfernt von mir, mir entgegen. 500m weiter aufm Weg kamen mir ca. 6 Autos hintereinander entgegen. Weitere 5 min später dann mehrere Rehe in rasendem Tempo ca. 50m vor mir quer übern Weg.
Werden die jetzt mit Autos gejagt, weil sie mit den Gewehren nicht mehr treffen?

So viele flüchtende Tiere habe ich in zig Jahren Biken nicht zusammen gesehen


----------



## lucie (25. Januar 2015)

Neuer Trend: Rehsafari!


----------



## murmel04 (25. Januar 2015)

Oh ja von den wildgewordenen Herrn in Grün mit ihren PKW kann ich auch ein Lied singen

Mitten im Wald nach der Jagd, den Weg der als Rad und Wanderweg gekennzeichnet ist, mit Handy am Ohr runtergebrettert, egal ob Fußgänger oder Biker alles musste zur Seite springen Sorry geht gar nicht so was.


Und solange ich solche zugerichteten Wege im Wald ( wie auf den Bildern unten) sehe braucht mir keiner zu kommen wir machen die Wege kaputt...

Soviel kann ich als Biker gar nicht kaputt machen, und in Ordnung werden die Verursacher es sicher auch nicht wieder bringen.


----------



## Sladdis-Frau (25. Januar 2015)

Nuki schrieb:


> Ich stelle jetzt einfach einmal die These auf, dass man als Jäger der deutschen Sprache nicht unbedingt mächtig sein muss.
> Sorry soviel of topic musste jetzt einfach sein.



Nein er muss nur sämtliche Jagdgesetze, Naturschutzgesetze,Waffenrechte, Tiere und ihre Lebensräume und Gewohnheiten,Pflanzen, Bürgergesetzbuch und Landwirtschaft kennen und ausüben.Weil man sonst ins Gefängnis kommt. Wir sind tolerant. Bei uns muss man nicht perfekt deutsch können und Analphabeten sind auch bei uns herzlich willkommen.

Sorry und off topic ist das auch deutsch muss mal googeln


----------



## Nuki (25. Januar 2015)

Sladdis-Frau schrieb:


> Nein er muss nur sämtliche Jagdgesetze, Naturschutzgesätze,Waffenrechte, Tiere und ihre Lebensräume und gewohnheiten,Pflanzen, Bürgergesetzbuch und Landwirtschaft kennen und ausüben.Weil man sonst ins Gefängnis kommt. Wir sind tolerant. Bei uns muss man nicht perfekt deutsch können und analphabeten sind auch bei uns herzlich willkommen.
> 
> Sorry und of topic ist das auch deutsch muss mal googeln




Q.e.d.


----------



## beuze1 (25. Januar 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ca. 6 Autos hintereinander entgegen.
> Werden die jetzt mit Autos gejagt, weil sie mit den Gewehren nicht mehr treffen?





murmel04 schrieb:


> Oh ja von den wildgewordenen Herrn in Grün mit ihren PKW kann ich auch ein Lied singen



Ihr redet aber jetzt nicht etwa von den Hegern u Pflegern des deutschen Waldes

.


----------



## noocelo (25. Januar 2015)

förster? glaub' nicht.


----------



## Mausoline (25. Januar 2015)

Ooh no


----------



## Mausoline (25. Januar 2015)

mir ist noch was eingefallen  
vor Monaten hörte ich von einer Frau, sich sehr gesund ernährend, bio und so, ich glaub auch Vegetarier, Naturheilkunde liebend etc..., dass sie Jägerin ist. Ach so, und Hundebesitzerin. 
Wie kann so jemand Tiere töten? Antwort "damit ich weiß wo das Fleisch für meinen Hund herkommt und es auch frisch ist"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (26. Januar 2015)

Nuki schrieb:


> Ich stelle jetzt einfach einmal die These auf, dass man als Jäger der deutschen Sprache nicht unbedingt mächtig sein muss.
> Sorry soviel of topic musste jetzt einfach sein.



Sladdi = ggf. Slatko? Name osteuropäischer Herkunft?
Das könnte ein Grund für die paar Fehlerchen sein, wobei das Deutsch 100x besser ist, als mein Kroatisch/ Serbisch usw. BTW: es heißt: "so_viel" und "off topic". Des Weiteren kommt hinter "Sorry" ein Komma.
Das soll nicht oberlehrerhaft rüberkommen, aber wenn man solch eine Steilvorlage geliefert bekommt, dann muss man auch abdrücken.

Liebe Grüße
Ein Deutscher mit Migrationshintergrund 

Zum Thema Waldwege:
Dieses Jahr war echt ein schreckliches Jahr, was die Regendauer anging. Die Wälder müssen/ mussten ja trotzdem bewirtschaftet werden (sind ja schließlich nahezu alles Wirtschaftswälder) und die Harvester und anderes schweres Gerät sind da gnadenlos... inklusive vieler Hobby-Holzfäller, die mit einem Passat inkl. 800kg Hängergewicht meinen, den Matschweg befahren zu müssen 
Das Problem ist, dass die forstwirtschaftlichen Maschinen idR ein Recht dazu haben, die Wege zu "nutzen"; anders, als manche Biker. Wer jetzt hier mehr kaputt macht, das ist eine andere Frage. Die rein rechtliche Seite ist jedoch recht eindeutig. Leider... 

Ich denke, dass alle Parteien viel besser miteinander auskommen würden, wären viele einfach ein wenig kompromissbereiter


----------



## Sladdis-Frau (26. Januar 2015)

Nuki schrieb:


> Dann würde es ja wohl genügen ein Nachfahrverbot einzuführen und nicht den Wald ( außer er hat Wege über 2 Meter breite) quasi ganztags zu sperren



Und es heißt bestimmt Nachtfahrverbot.


----------



## Sir Galahad (26. Januar 2015)

Oder Nacktfahrverbot.


----------

